# Woman cyclist gets her own back ...



## User (21 Feb 2017)




----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 Feb 2017)

Just spotted this one on FB... fair play to her...


----------



## winjim (21 Feb 2017)

I saw this and it made me wonder... is it a set up? Obviously I'm looking at this as an overprivileged straight white male, but does this sort of thing really go on? A bit of shouting I can believe but this just seems so over the top. Same with the emphasis in the moped rider's response. Also a conveniently short distance from the junction to the van stopping. Source looks a bit clickbaity too, which makes me suspicious.

Is this a true representation of what women have to put up with?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4692736, member: 259"]Can't view that as it's in Facebook.[/QUOTE]
Will a youtube link work?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IbXumE0xrg


----------



## Welsh wheels (21 Feb 2017)

A brave if somewhat risky strategy for dealing with people like that. Personally I wouldn't try that unless I had the sprint ability of Peter Sagan or a good left hook.


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4692729, member: 45"]....and I can't say I blame her.


View: https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/683912711781415/[/QUOTE]
I appreciate the original video makes a point of the person on the bike being female, and pedantic mode on, but out of interest, why not just "Cyclist gets her own back" as a thread title


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2017)

Fake.


----------



## winjim (21 Feb 2017)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> I appreciate the original video makes a point of the person on the bike being female, and pedantic mode on, but out of interest, why not just "Cyclist gets her own back" as a thread title


Why not just "woman gets her own back"? I would say her gender is more relevant than her mode of transport.


----------



## winjim (21 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4692765, member: 45"]Ask one?[/QUOTE]
That's exactly what I just did.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Feb 2017)

Hmmm. They touched her without her consent which i think can be classed as assault, at the same time her breaking their wing mirror is criminal damage. 

I cant blame her for getting her own back but that van was most likely a company van and if they manage to identify her they could press charges....thats if, if they didnt care about the appalling behaviour of their employees for starters.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2017)

Poor fella only asked her out for a drink


----------



## Lonestar (21 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Poor fella only asked her out for a drink



He's got a charming way of doing it.

Q. Is it really that easy to rip a wing mirror off?


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Feb 2017)

Lonestar said:


> He's got a charming way of doing it.
> 
> Q. Is it really that easy to rip a wing mirror off?


Mines been twatted by loads of other vans and is still in place .
P.S . fancy a drink sweet cheeks ?


----------



## Lonestar (21 Feb 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Mines been twatted by loads of other vans and is still in place .
> P.S . fancy a drink sweet cheeks ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2017)

Film's fake, I reckon, but the story it tells is not so fake.


----------



## rualexander (21 Feb 2017)

Her scarf is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## sarahale (21 Feb 2017)

Yes happens to me and I'm not attractive just in shape. Guys who think they are hilarious trying to provoke a reaction. Worst bit is you can't get away so just have to sit there and take it.


----------



## winjim (21 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4692771, member: 45"]It would not have happened if she were a he.[/QUOTE]
Or would it? Maybe they were just exploiting a perceived weakness. If the guys were just out for some aggro, might they not have taken it out on a male cyclist but just used some other trait to bully him with, colour, dress, whatever?

This argument is of course predicated on the assumption that the video is genuine.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4692771, member: 45"]It would not have happened if she were a he.[/QUOTE]

I get where Twickers is coming from; it's obvious from the personal pronoun that the cyclist is a woman so saying so in the title is redundant.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Feb 2017)

winjim said:


> Is this a true representation of what women have to put up with?


Never to me in 6 years of commuting, but I'm not a young, pretty girl.
Got my fair share of abuse from taxi drivers and wvmen, from some women too, to be fair.
Alas, nothing ever remotely resembling romanticism, well, once a British Gas van man howled something that I could not understand ...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4692771, member: 45"]It would not have happened if she were a he.[/QUOTE]
now you can read that several ways (she' wouldn't have been treated that way if she wasn't a woman or the thread title wouldn't specify man if she was a man... ...) but yes, I was being pedantic and it wasn't a dig... as for "if she were a he" that's got me humming Walk On The Wild Side.... doo doo doo doo doo do do do...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (21 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Film's fake, I reckon, but the story it tells is not so fake.


What makes it appear fake... if it is its well done (you can normally spot the fake ones because the filming, especially the sound, is 'too good' if you know what I mean)


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2017)

I know a couple of girls who'd have dragged the guy out of the van and knocked 7 shades out of them.


----------



## Lonestar (21 Feb 2017)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> What makes it appear fake... if it is its well done (you can normally spot the fake ones because the filming, especially the sound, is 'too good' if you know what I mean)



Why hasn't the motorbike fugged off?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (21 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Never to me in 6 years of commuting, but I'm not a young, pretty girl.



Awright darlin' fancy a bunk up? Oi oi saveloi! Yer luck's in tonight lavvah! I got a traaaaynsit an everyfin!

I'm quite irresistible as you can tell.


----------



## theclaud (21 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Too good to be true


Speaking of which, van driver checks behind before opening his door...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> The following biker arrives at the right moment, then follows more slowly than bikers tend to ride, finally catching up with the action to deliver the punchline. Too good to be true


There are loads of videos where the driver arrives at 'the right moment' - by definition we just don't see the millions where they don't... then he follows fairly slowly because he's just witnessed an incident and knows he has it on camera - at the end he appears to be looking for teh cyclist - perhaps to tell her he has evidence... that's probably how I'd behave in the same situation...


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (22 Feb 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Why hasn't the motorbike fugged off?


See post above...


----------



## Lonestar (22 Feb 2017)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> See post above...



Good point.I'm tired/groggy and missed that.


----------



## winjim (22 Feb 2017)

Is the original footage somewhere, perhaps on the moped rider's youtube account, or does it only exist with a "viralthread" watermark?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

Why pixellate the van's reg and occupants' faces?


----------



## Milzy (22 Feb 2017)

winjim said:


> I saw this and it made me wonder... is it a set up? Obviously I'm looking at this as an overprivileged straight white male, but does this sort of thing really go on? A bit of shouting I can believe but this just seems so over the top. Same with the emphasis in the moped rider's response. Also a conveniently short distance from the junction to the van stopping. Source looks a bit clickbaity too, which makes me suspicious.
> 
> Is this a true representation of what women have to put up with?


I also thought fake.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Feb 2017)

I dunno, what stuck me with regards to the fake or not arguement was that it took her three goes to get the mirror off, which is understandable, however if someone had been doing that to my van I'd have been out of the van after the first attempt and, as @theclaud points out, without the shoulder check.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> The following biker arrives at the right moment, then follows more slowly than bikers tend to ride, finally catching up with the action to deliver the punchline. Too good to be true



Not at all. Don't forget that the motorcyclist has a camera so his instinct is to follow the action. It doesn't look set up at all to me; the cyclist's anger is quite real.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Feb 2017)

Presupposing that it's not fake neither the van occupant nor the cyclist come out of this well at all. Sexual harassment followed by criminal damage


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2017)

Honestly the level of cynicism amongst web users is depressing. We are so jaded by fake news, clickbait and garbage that we automatically reject most of what we see. The wonderful gift of the Internet has been so abused during its short life that it has sunk into the same mire as the newspapers. 

The video looks genuine to me, the body language looks unrehearsed especially the cyclist's desperate, adrenaline-driven revenge.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> Honestly the level of cynicism amongst web users is depressing. We are so jaded by fake news, clickbait and garbage that we automatically reject most of what we see. The wonderful gift of the Internet has been so abused during its short life that it has sunk into the same mire as the newspapers.
> 
> The video looks genuine to me, the body language looks unrehearsed especially the cyclist's desperate, adrenaline-driven revenge.



That looked genuine to me - it's the rage that pulled off a wing mirror - takes quite an effort to rip one off like that.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2017)

The cyclist is not big or muscular, she has quite slim arms and shoulders so yes, it must have taken some adrenaline to do that.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> The cyclist is not big or muscular, she has quite slim arms and shoulders so yes, it must have taken some adrenaline to do that.



I've only ever once took a transit van mirror off - that was when I was left hooked, smashed through it with my shoulder, and super-man'ed about 30 feet ! It took effort !


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> We are so jaded by fake news, clickbait and garbage that we automatically reject most of what we see



I don't automatically reject this type of thing, on the other hand it's not wise to accept things without question.


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

The only way I would be convinced it were real was the whole video being shown. Reeks of clickbait setup. No doubt some blokes act like that and there is no excuse but it just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2017)

Surely somebody can find either the aggressors or the victim on social media and get their side of the story? It seems that just about everybody twitters or twatters in this age of verbal and emotional incontinence.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693289, member: 9609"]I guess we have always been fed a great deal of fake news, there just seems more now than ever before. And even the stuff that could be true seems to come with a narrative that is often biased, exaggerated or misleading.[/QUOTE]

The web has been so effectively and comprehensively monetised that it has descended to the level of a wild west freak show selling snake oil. I suppose this is because the web is completely democratic in that it gives the power of the media to every idiot on the planet, whereas before the web news was controlled by those who had the means to print and distribute and later those who had the means to broadcast. It's devaluation of news, effectively. 

Edit: this doesn't mean the news was any more true before the web.


----------



## Welsh wheels (22 Feb 2017)

Mugshot said:


> I dunno, what stuck me with regards to the fake or not arguement was that it took her three goes to get the mirror off, which is understandable, however if someone had been doing that to my van I'd have been out of the van after the first attempt and, as @theclaud points out, without the shoulder check.


Plus they make no attempt to go after her, either on foot or in the van.


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> Honestly the level of cynicism amongst web users is depressing. We are so jaded by fake news, clickbait and garbage that we automatically reject most of what we see.



Cynicism, or a little critical thinking? The latter being the perfect antidote to 'fake news' i.e. bullshit. Funnily enough, it's been around a long time.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Plus they make no attempt to go after her, either on foot or in the van.



Why does the van stop a few yards up the road? Is it because the LH mirror is already damaged and the driver has stopped to check it? The driver's mate is certainly an idiot and did what he did because male bravado made him want to show off to the driver but for all we know the driver may have been a reasonable bloke with a decent job, entrusted with a valuable vehicle by his employer. Not all van drivers are cocks, some take their responsibilities seriously. Who can say they've never been embarrassed by the actions of an idiot? I stopped cycling with clubs because the aggression of a couple of members towards incompetent drivers embarrassed me.

Putting myself in the driver's shoes I'd have been embarrassed at my passenger's behaviour, concerned at the cyclists' first act of revenge against my vehicle then absolutely shocked when the second act of revenge took place. My first instinct would have been to examine the damage to the mirror, not take off after the cyclist.


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693349, member: 9609"]If that was fake the acting was phenomenal - just take another look at her edge-of-control stop alongside the van, the aggression in ripping the mirror off and then the getaway, you rarely get that sort of acting skills in the movies. That woman/girl is my hero of the day.[/QUOTE]

Everyone will have an opinion hence why its gone viral. Until they interview any of the parties or the full video is shown then I am sticking to fake.


----------



## sarahale (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> Why does the van stop a few yards up the road? Is it because the LH mirror is already damaged and the driver has stopped to check it? The driver's mate is certainly an idiot and did what he did because male bravado made him want to show off to the driver but for all we know the driver may have been a reasonable bloke with a decent job, entrusted with a valuable vehicle by his employer. Not all van drivers are cocks, some take their responsibilities seriously. Who can say they've never been embarrassed by the actions of an idiot? I stopped cycling with clubs because the aggression of a couple of members towards incompetent drivers embarrassed me.
> 
> Putting myself in the driver's shoes I'd have been embarrassed at my passenger's behaviour, concerned at the cyclists' first act of revenge against my vehicle then absolutely shocked when the second act of revenge took place. My first instinct would have been to examine the damage to the mirror, not take off after the cyclist.



You can see the van driving closer to the woman at the start whilst the traffic light is red, clearly the driver was enjoying the 'joke' just as much as the passenger and equally trying to provoke the woman by getting closer to her/intimidating her with the vehicle...


----------



## jefmcg (22 Feb 2017)

sarahale said:


> You can see the van driving closer to the woman at the start whilst the traffic light is red, clearly the driver was enjoying the 'joke' just as much as the passenger and equally trying to provoke the woman by getting closer to her/intimidating her with the vehicle...


Yes. 

The driver is worse than the passenger. The passenger only uses words, the driver steers towards her in a manner I would find terrifying.


----------



## User482 (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693279, member: 9609"]everyone just seems so angry, *its not normal.*[/QUOTE]
Correct.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693261, member: 9609"]run down inner city places[/QUOTE]
It's not run down. That's Tottenham Court Road. You might not like it, but it's just London.


----------



## Bimble (22 Feb 2017)

I would hope that if my daughter ever suffered similar abuse she's be just as inclined to rip off a mirror or commit some act of retribution if she got the opportunity.

I would have hoped that this kind of behaviour was much less common in 2017, but perhaps not?

Just out of interest, do the women of CycleChat get this kind of negative attention often when out cycling? And has the situation improved over the years or is it no different now to when you first started cycling regularly?


----------



## theclaud (22 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I find it hard to believe that there are people who find it so hard to believe that women can be subjected to behaviour like this from random men that the only reasonable conclusion is that this must be fake.


I think it's a perfectly plausible narrative, but it does have a few signs of staginess. Either way I enjoyed the cyclist's revenge, and I fully support the right of women to rip off the wing mirrors of men who harass them.


----------



## theclaud (22 Feb 2017)

Apparently Tony Martin was just having a bad day.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I find it hard to believe that there are people who find it so hard to believe that women can be subjected to behaviour like this from random men that the only reasonable conclusion is that this must be fake.



I've no doubt women suffer this nonsense, I've seen it for myself, however I'm sceptical about the video's origin. That doesn't mean I don't believe such things happen.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693437, member: 45"]Touch his turnip and find out...[/QUOTE]

Hey, never rub another man's rhubarb.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2017)

I don't think the driver is trying to intimidate the cyclist - he realises he's not going to get past her before the junction so he steers the van left so as to be in the left hand lane at the lights, then straightens the steering. I guess the cyclist interprets that as a threat, I don't know. I'm not defending the men involved but I'm trying to make the point that the driver may have been a perfectly reasonable bloke and it was his passenger who started then escalated the dispute by his macho idiocy. Whatever the story, it wasn't staged.


----------



## theclaud (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> I don't think the driver is trying to intimidate the cyclist - he realises he's not going to get past her before the junction so he steers the van left so as to be in the left hand lane at the lights, then straightens the steering.


Give over!


----------



## Bimble (22 Feb 2017)

I've been around enough blokes like that to have a good stab at his motivation for moving the van closer to the woman - so his mate can get his grubby hands on her / wind her up more; nothing to with going around the corner.


----------



## mustang1 (22 Feb 2017)

Bravo to the girl though I see some people suggest it might be a fake/setup. I didn't think it was that easy to pull a wing mirror off like that which also makes me question the authenticity.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

It's odd that there's no sign of the original content anywhere on social media either, only the widespread syndicated news version.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> Why does the van stop a few yards up the road? Is it because the LH mirror is already damaged and the driver has stopped to check it?


Or is it because that's where their next job was?



User13710 said:


> I find it hard to believe that there are people who find it so hard to believe that women can be subjected to behaviour like this from random men that the only reasonable conclusion is that this must be fake.


So is the only reasonable conclusion that many of the people on cyclechat are fake? 



User said:


> And there is no rural anger?


There is, but it tends not to last long because more people have guns.  Speaking of which...



theclaud said:


> Apparently Tony Martin was just having a bad day.


That happened five or six villages over from me. Tony Martin was something between having a bad decade (burgled for the tenth time and getting little help from police - he lived near the borders of three constabularies at a time when they weren't collaborating well) and a gun-toting extreme-right fan with previous for shooting at intruders, depending who you believe, so who knows?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Feb 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's odd that there's no sign of the original content anywhere on social media either, only the widespread syndicated news version.


With rights bought by a company wishing to turn it viral and monetize


----------



## Crackle (22 Feb 2017)

It's totally fake.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

mustang1 said:


> Bravo to the girl though I see some people suggest it might be a fake/setup.



Staged or not, at least it's getting a lot of people discussing the abuse of women for being women. (And if staged I'm assuming that was the purpose.)


----------



## Crackle (22 Feb 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Staged or not, at least it's getting a lot of people discussing the abuse of women for being women. (And if staged I'm assuming that was the purpose.)


If it's fake, it doesn't ultimately do the discussion any favours.


----------



## Johnno260 (22 Feb 2017)

Criminal damage on her part, but they deserved it, and to be honest if that was my company/van I wouldn't press charges as I would be more concerned with the driver/passengers behaviour.

I don't think the company would press charges, the negative blow back could be very damaging, the verbal and physical abuse is there, the driver is being very intimidating they way he has turned in to almost block her, disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Lonestar (22 Feb 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Why pixellate the van's reg and occupants' faces?



If they get a complaint from the participates You Tube are likely to remove the footage?


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> I don't think the driver is trying to intimidate the cyclist - he realises he's not going to get past her before the junction so he steers the van left so as to be in the left hand lane at the lights, then straightens the steering. I guess the cyclist interprets that as a threat, I don't know. I'm not defending the men involved but I'm trying to make the point that the driver may have been a perfectly reasonable bloke and it was his passenger who started then escalated the dispute by his macho idiocy. Whatever the story, it wasn't staged.


Even if the driver did that for that reason, he's not "a perfectly reasonable bloke" because the combination of close-passing and overtaking though a junction is careless driving, discouraged by the highway code, and he should be done for that, too.



mustang1 said:


> Bravo to the girl though I see some people suggest it might be a fake/setup. I didn't think it was that easy to pull a wing mirror off like that which also makes me question the authenticity.


I'm not sure: wing mirrors are quite robust against bending forwards/backwards, but not that great if things hit them from above. Deliberately hanging off the top of the mirror like in the video I think would give good force to lever off the top fixing bolt and then maybe crack the plastic around the lower one - is there a Transit driver here?


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> Deliberately hanging off the top of the mirror like in the video I think would give good force to lever off the top fixing bolt and then maybe crack the plastic around the lower one - is there a Transit driver here?



I reckon it would snap at the hinge and not pull the full unit including backing plate from the door.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Feb 2017)

Looks real enough to me, but what do I know.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2017)

You can tell the lady suddenly thinks about ripping the mirror off. She's not actively chasing them as she is freewheeling, but as she realises the van has stopped, the feet down and violent stop then immediate grab, and the shaky start certainly shows the adrenalin is pumping.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2017)

Jody said:


> I reckon it would snap at the hinge and not pull the full unit including backing plate from the door.



The backing plates aren't that tough - it's a large plastic area - it probably left the bolts attached to the metal frame of the door, but ripped them out of the backing plate.


----------



## Bimble (22 Feb 2017)

She also appears to do quick exit the _wrong_ way up a one-way street ... adrenaline pumping, getaway down the first street she gets to?


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> The backing plates aren't that tough - it's a large plastic area - it probably left the bolts attached to the metal frame of the door, but ripped them out of the backing plate.



You can't tell me she ripped three bolts out of their aluminium threads. It would have gone on the hinge

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FORD-TRAN...599678?hash=item27f060ca7e:g:inUAAOSwLa9UX-Nx


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> I'm not sure: wing mirrors are quite robust against bending forwards/backwards, but not that great if things hit them from above. Deliberately hanging off the top of the mirror like in the video I think would give good force to lever off the top fixing bolt and then maybe crack the plastic around the lower one - is there a Transit driver here?



Er...._*cough*_ actually a surprisingly light blow from a passing mirror will break the mirror off a parked Transit.....


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2017)

Jody said:


> You can't tell me she ripped three bolts out of their aluminium threads. It would have gone on the hinge
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FORD-TRAN...599678?hash=item27f060ca7e:g:inUAAOSwLa9UX-Nx


They're attached with shear bolts on recent models, so there's not much of a head on them and I could believe the plastic around the bolts would give. I agree with @fossyant. The way she pulls it down/out, it's mostly a compressive force on the hinge, so I don't see why it would give.

Could still be staged, of course.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

Lonestar said:


> If they get a complaint from the participates You Tube are likely to remove the footage?



No - there's no expectation of privacy when in public places. Look at the thousands of other videos related to poor driving where faces and reg numbers are clearly visible.


----------



## Johnno260 (22 Feb 2017)

Those things are designed to take a good whack from the front or back, not a raged person yanking at it like that, props to her, I would've torn both off given the opportunity.


----------



## benb (22 Feb 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> No - there's no expectation of privacy when in public places. Look at the thousands of other videos related to poor driving where faces and reg numbers are clearly visible.



True, but it doesn't stop YouTube being rather zealous in removing videos when they receive a privacy complaint.


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

Video owned by Jungle Creations 

Some blurb off their website

"We create and curate the best content on the internet to entertain and engage our audience of over 21 million followers." "We then work with the biggest brands in the world to create content we know their audience will love. Content they watch, share, enjoy and act upon."

*Jungle Productions*
*Original viral video concepts that are produced by our award winning in-house team*. We guarantee clients a minimum of 1 million views on each of these films.

Call me cynical but........


----------



## Lonestar (22 Feb 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> No - there's no expectation of privacy when in public places. Look at the thousands of other videos related to poor driving where faces and reg numbers are clearly visible.



Mmmm but is it a You Tube video? (As quoted in last post)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Mmmm but id it a You Tube video? (As quoted in last post)



Don't ask me, you're the one who said Youtube might pull it!


----------



## Lonestar (22 Feb 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Don't ask me, you're the one who said Youtube might pull it!



Sorry I forgot where it was posted.


----------



## Mugshot (22 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> is there a Transit driver here?


Yeah me, and no I'm not going go and hang off my wing mirror for you.


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Mmmm but is it a You Tube video? (As quoted in last post)



Viral thread (the Facebook page hosting the original video and crediting Jungle Creations) is owned by Jungle creations. Its a complete setup and has done what it intended to do. Create a lot of clicks and advertising revenue!


----------



## Lonestar (22 Feb 2017)

Jody said:


> Viral thread (the Facebook page hosting the original video and crediting Jungle Creations) is owned by Jungle creations. Its a complete setup and has done what it intended to do. Create a lot of clicks and advertising revenue!



Thanks for the answer..It's done that.


----------



## User6179 (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693486, member: 9609"]So what percentage belief are you awarding it, ? Real or Fake are just to black n white.

I have went for 85% Real - I'm knocking 10% off as it is Youtube and a further 5% deduction as the van indicated when pulling over to stop.[/QUOTE]

I deducted 99% when I saw the van indicate


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Feb 2017)

Perfect Revenge. I reckon she's done this before. Hat off to her.


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

The more I think about this the more it riles me. A video produced and licensed, then sold to media outlets with the specific intention of creating revenue out of thin air. They couldn't have ticked any more boxes. Cyclist-check, sexism-check, white (or silver in this case) van man-check, road rage-check, revenge-check.

Its genuis but infuriating at the same time.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2017)

Does being fake make the careless driving (steering at the cyclist, jumping the red light stop line and overtaking through a junction) any less prosecutable, though? If it's staged, the Met should simply compel Jungle Creations to hand over the driver for a fine and 3 points, shouldn't they?


----------



## Siclo (22 Feb 2017)

Bimble said:


> Just out of interest, do the women of CycleChat get this kind of negative attention often when out cycling? And has the situation improved over the years or is it no different now to when you first started cycling regularly?



Not a woman but IME WVM's passengers are very often not bright enough to make sure the intended recipient is of the desired sex before making lewd comments and slapping ar$e's, simply making the assumption that anyone with a long blonde ponytail must be worthy of their attention.

The next set of lights can be interesting.


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> If it's staged, the Met should simply compel Jungle Creations to hand over the driver for a fine and 3 points, shouldn't they?



I'm more worried about what fake stories like this and news in general do to peoples perception of stereotypes. DM and other rags are full of hate for cyclists and some people swallow the bait.

People keep seeing the same trash banded about and then one day act on it because they hate....(insert sterotype or racial profile)


----------



## sheddy (22 Feb 2017)

Sorry if its been mentioned, but I suspect that the altercation started earlier up the road, before the video started.
The incident (or abuse) was caused by the driver (or passenger) which has upset the girl. We don't know what happened.

The idiots have then decided to goad her further (which is when the video starts) by driving up close to continue their sick fun at the lights.
Justice was served...


----------



## Lonestar (22 Feb 2017)

Eddy said:


> I deducted 99% when I saw the van indicate



Round my area I'm lucky if anyone indicates.Or has lights that work properly.

I'd guess this is probably universal,though.


----------



## mjr (22 Feb 2017)

sheddy said:


> Sorry if its been mentioned, but I suspect that the altercation started earlier up the road, before the video started.


Read the thread. It seems to be fake.


Jody said:


> I'm more worried about what fake stories like this and news in general do to peoples perception of stereotypes. DM and other rags are full of hate for cyclists and some people swallow the bait.


The problem is the DM, DEx, DS, Sun and maybe others. The fake news only exists because they form a market for it. Push for people to Stop Funding Hate and the market should wither.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Feb 2017)

The reverse also happens, i got chased and nearly knocked off twice the other week after someone nearly hit me the 1st time doing a u turn and decided to take exception when i shouted to warn them , i got called a gay lycra twat .
If someone percieves they are bigger / stronger ( ie macho bo^^cks) they think they can get away with it .


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

Taken from the Sun as a "witness" described what he saw. Story posted at 1.04pm. Odd timing that!
EDIT: removed link to more Sun clickbait


“They practiced the scene two or three times with the motorbike riding behind them.

“You could see there was already damage to the wing mirror, it was loose.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Feb 2017)

If it's fake, she's pretty good at acting.


----------



## Jody (22 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> If it's fake, she's pretty good at acting.



Maybe because she is an actress  

The guys in the Transit and on the motor bike were a little wooden


----------



## winjim (22 Feb 2017)

Jody said:


> Maybe because she is an actress
> 
> The guys in the Transit and on the motor bike were a little wooden



The "abuse" is so horribly cliché it just sounds fake, either badly scripted or badly ad libbed.


----------



## Electric_Andy (22 Feb 2017)

Well, I thought it was real (watching with no sound). But this thread outlines some very insightful points about monetising of the internet, clickbait etc. I'm glad that woman was an actress.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Feb 2017)

winjim said:


> The "abuse" is so horribly cliché it just sounds fake, either badly scripted or badly ad libbed.



It's also a bit stage whispery. No need to yell so loud at someone two feet away, unless you need it picked up clearly by a more distant mic, eh?


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693279, member: 9609"]everyone just seems so angry, its not normal.[/QUOTE]
Do you know everyone?


----------



## jonny jeez (22 Feb 2017)

Globalti said:


> Why does the van stop a few yards up the road? Is it because the LH mirror is already damaged and the driver has stopped to check it? The driver's mate is certainly an idiot and did what he did because male bravado made him want to show off to the driver but for all we know the driver may have been a reasonable bloke with a decent job, entrusted with a valuable vehicle by his employer. Not all van drivers are cocks, some take their responsibilities seriously. Who can say they've never been embarrassed by the actions of an idiot? I stopped cycling with clubs because the aggression of a couple of members towards incompetent drivers embarrassed me.
> 
> Putting myself in the driver's shoes I'd have been embarrassed at my passenger's behaviour, concerned at the cyclists' first act of revenge against my vehicle then absolutely shocked when the second act of revenge took place. My first instinct would have been to examine the damage to the mirror, not take off after the cyclist.


Strange. My first instinct would have been to have shut the little gobshite in my passenger seat up.


----------



## RoubaixCube (22 Feb 2017)

At least she didnt pull out an angle grinder


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...revenge-on-catcallers-may-not-be-all-it-seems


----------



## snorri (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693261, member: 9609"]so much anger in these run down inner city places, [/QUOTE]
Eastenders is not real life you know.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Awright darlin' fancy a bunk up? Oi oi saveloi! Yer luck's in tonight lavvah! I got a traaaaynsit an everyfin!
> 
> I'm quite irresistible as you can tell.


Wot? 'This a chat up line?
Sorry, I only understand Scottish


----------



## subaqua (22 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Alas, nothing ever remotely resembling romanticism, well, once a British Gas van man howled something that I could not understand ...



Was he from Govan then


----------



## Globalti (23 Feb 2017)

The "victim" was an actress? Well that would explain the silly scarf at least.


----------



## Mugshot (23 Feb 2017)

Well thngs are looking a little more fake now, although of course the agency hadn't a clue, they just got a shed load of publicity and stuff out of it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-39051213


----------



## Jody (23 Feb 2017)

Mugshot said:


> Well thngs are looking a little more fake now, although of course the agency hadn't a clue, they just got a shed load of publicity and stuff out of it.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-39051213



See post 104. That's before any of the papers put out its a fake


----------



## Welsh wheels (23 Feb 2017)

I used to work as a cycle courier in a busy city centre, often till late. I sometimes saw women having to put up with catcalling and unwanted attention. The video may have been fake, but I guess it's good if it draws attention to this.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Feb 2017)

Jody said:


> See post 104. That's before any of the papers put out its a fake


That wasn't the piece of detective work you seem to feel it was. At that point it was either a fake video, or a genuine video that had been acquired or stolen by a viral marketing firm. There is nothing inherently suspicious about a video being shared by a marketing company. 

Most viral videos end up in the hands of marketeers. That's how their creators get money from their popularity.


----------



## S-Express (23 Feb 2017)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-mirror-exposed-as-factually-incorrect-314587


----------



## winjim (23 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-mirror-exposed-as-factually-incorrect-314587


Plenty of BS from the media company contradicting their statements from the last couple of days. Damage limitation I suppose.


Welsh wheels said:


> I used to work as a cycle courier in a busy city centre, often till late. I sometimes saw women having to put up with catcalling and unwanted attention. The video may have been fake, but I guess it's good if it draws attention to this.


It just means that real allegations of sexism are more likely to be accused of fakery.

FWIW, I don't automatically distrust everything I see, but I don't automatically trust it either. I certainly don't trust _*anything*_ put out on facebook by a media company calling itself something like "viralthread" without asking a lot of questions. Especially as my BS detector was going off just watching the thing for the first time.


----------



## Jody (23 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> That wasn't the piece of detective work you seem to feel it was. At that point it was either a fake video, or a genuine video that had been acquired or stolen by a viral marketing firm. There is nothing inherently suspicious about a video being shared by a marketing company.



Dress it however you wantbut it was fairly obvious that the video was fake before I looked into it.


----------



## Jody (23 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> (And I don't agree that this does anything positive to draw attention to the difficulties women often face with the unacceptable public behaviour of some men.)



Completely agree here.


----------



## Jody (23 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> OK, you get the prize.


----------



## Globalti (23 Feb 2017)

Looking at the video again, it is strange how the subtitles begin well before you would expect the motorcyclist to be within earshot.


----------



## jefmcg (23 Feb 2017)

View: https://www.facebook.com/viralthread/videos/685817494924270/


Can we get enraged about this one now?

One hand holding the phone, one hand on the puppy. What is he steering with?


----------



## jefmcg (23 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4695307, member: 9609"]I'm more than happy to get enraged but can we have a youtube link so that I know what I'm getting enraged about - I don't do arsebook[/QUOTE]
You don't have to do facebook to see the video.

Edit: but here you go


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y83FbFKi7zg


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Feb 2017)

I remember when "Trisha" used to get (allegedly) spoofed by Drama Students


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> One hand holding the phone, one hand on the puppy. What is he steering with?


 nobber


----------



## Ihatehills (24 Feb 2017)

Fwiw I'm pretty sure that dog video is fake as well, the dog is clearly a professional.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Can we get enraged about this one now?
> 
> One hand holding the phone, *one hand on the puppy*. What is he steering with?



For the love of God, please tell me that's not a euphemism


----------



## jonny jeez (24 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> OK, so now I am told otherwise. Oh well. But you know what, I am not at all bothered by being the kind of person who doesn't automatically distrust everything they see, and who makes the assumption that most people are not always out to lie, deceive, and dissemble in order to make a few quid. The fact that these pathetic people are happy to do just that is disappointing to say the least. (And I don't agree that this does anything positive to draw attention to the difficulties women often face with the unacceptable public behaviour of some men.)


I'm not sure you are told otherwise.

I didn't see anything in the cycling weekly article that hasn't been stated on these pages.

It *may* have "factual inaccuracies" isn't confirmation of it being fake.


----------

